# Uninstalling app. on IOS 5.01



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How does one uninstall an app. on IOS 5.01 ?

I don't see where one can uninstall an app. ?


Like Windows Live Push. It doesn't seem to work for me after I enter username and password. Is there something wrong with that app. ?

I use the stock app. on i-pad and it works.


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Hold your finger on either the icon for the application you wish to uninstall or any other icon until the icons on your home screen begin to shake or wiggle. (The same action you take to move or re-arrange home screen icons).
2. Click the "X" in the upper left hand corner of the icon for the application you wish to remove.
3. When prompted touch Delete.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you did not mention what app and if it was one you installed or came with the device. If it came with the device, most likely you will not be able to remove it. If it is one that you installed the previous advice is the way to go


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

sobeit said:


> you did not mention what app and if it was one you installed or came with the device. If it came with the device, most likely you will not be able to remove it. If it is one that you installed the previous advice is the way to go





zhong said:


> Like Windows Live Push. It doesn't seem to work for me after I enter username and password. Is there something wrong with that app. ?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Wish to uninstall the Windows Live app. which I downloaded from Apple Apps.
Because it doesn't work for my e-mail address and password which works fine
with stock E-mail app. but not the Windows Live app. which I downloaded.

Thanks.



sobeit said:


> you did not mention what app and if it was one you installed or came with the device. If it came with the device, most likely you will not be able to remove it. If it is one that you installed the previous advice is the way to go


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow these steps here to uninstall the app:



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 1. Hold your finger on either the icon for the application you wish to uninstall or any other icon until the icons on your home screen begin to shake or wiggle. (The same action you take to move or re-arrange home screen icons).
> 2. Click the "X" in the upper left hand corner of the icon for the application you wish to remove.
> 3. When prompted touch Delete.


----------

